# Tribute to OXBEAST



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My buddy Oscar is transferring today to California. He has been a huge contributor to this site. He has bought and sold more kayaks than anyone I've known and probably fished with and met or helped in some way almost everyone on this forum. Oscar been great to fish with and share stories. He is more than willing to help anybody and never expects anything in return. I wish we could of fished more lately but it just didn't work out. Good luck buddy and we hope to see you back in Florida one day but make sure you hone your fishing skills so I'm not always catching more fish than you , lol. :thumbup: When you're ready to come back for a visit, I'll have an extra room for ya. Oh and I don't think you can fit a rod and reel in your sea bag on the USS Boxer. Safe travels!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Oscar is a big example of what makes pff great, san diego will be a better place for it. Lets all pray for traveling mercies for him and kelly. Thanks oscar and good luck


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Best of luck to you and youre wife Oscar. Nice meeting you both, and really appreciate you freezing your fingers off on the night of my yak purchase, lol! Ive enjoyed fishing with you as well and theyre will certainly be a spot back here for you when you return, have fun in SD, and catch some big ass fish! Dont forget to post up!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Ox always has a spot on my boat, great guy


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea, Oscar will be missed.....Good Luck and be safe


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Never met Ox but I feel like I know you from the posts. Best of luck on transfer and God bless.

Greg


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, Oscar leaves out today fer that long drive!!! He'll still will check out here but it'll be a while till he comes home!!! Good luck to you and momma Oscar!!! Be safe!!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

grgrobards said:


> Never met Ox but I feel like I know you from the posts. Best of luck on transfer and God bless.


Likewise. He has given me some great advice of here, and is always supportive of everyone. Great guy! Be safe on your travels, and be sure to keep reporting once you get settled in. O*D*W


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Agreed. Oscar is probably the nicest guy i have ever met and was always ready to help you out. He was there to get me started on kayak fishing and took me out a bunch of times before i finally bought my own. He even helped me sell it (hopefully get another soon).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck in CA Oscar. I hope you still visit PFF with some reports of White Seabass, Yellowtails and big 'buts. Halibut that is


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Yes oscar and kelly are the 2 nicest people i have ever met and i wish the best for them and thanks Oscar for serving our country and get on the fish over and give us some reports!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Nothing but great things to say about Oscar! Didn't know him that long but he seems like a great contributor to this forum and an even cooler dude in person! Good luck in SD brother. You got a great career ahead of you. Keep chugging along and possibly start a review website for profit... You could def make some money on that especially if it involves yaks! Lol.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Never met the man myself, But from what others have told me and from what Ive read, wish more people in todays world were as good hearted/natured as Ox. Travel safe!!!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Oscar, I have never met ya in person but you seem like a really nice guy! Thanks for all you have done for me and I hope you and your family have a safe trip to SD. Thanks alot for serving our country! Your family will be in my prayers!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If it were not for Oscar I would never have met Chuck Liddell. And i cannot think of a better guy to be stranded on a boat with either. Kelly is probably the sweetest and big hearted person I have ever met. You guys will be truely missed. Good luck in your adventure. We will see you back in 5 years! And you better bring that new 36' Yellowfin back with you!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Travel safe Oscar! I appreciate all the help you've been to me and others. Enjoy SD and keep in touch! You know we're all curious to see what kinda reports you send back this way once you start gettin salty over there!


----------



## GAmountaingirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Oscar thank you for being such a big help to me when I was full of questions about purchasing my first kayak. Although I've never met you I feel like I have a new friend! Best of luck in CA and thank you for your service. God Bess!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck, Oscar. Watch out for those West Coast sharks while fishing!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man I only wish I could turn back time and start fishing with Oscar sooner. Like has been said and like I told my wife, Oscar is just one of those special people that truly is a friend to all, a person like that doesnt come along every day.

Good luck guys and Im looking forward to seeing your reports from fishing the big P.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Happy Sails Oscar. 

Last year, Oscar invited me to go kayak fishing with him in Milton. I really enjoyed the fishing but the miles we peddled/paddled not so much!! :whistling:

Good Luck on your assignment. Wish the family the best.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas Shipmate... Thank you for stepping up to volunteer for Heroes on the Water. Hey maybe the Navy will let you bring Kayak onboard and you could do a Mother ship trip:whistling::thumbsup::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know how Oscar ever found time to do anything; he was always helping someone else out! Even rode down to Navarre with me two days before he moved to help me buy a new kayak. Thanks for all the fishing trips, and we all hope to see you back here again. Tight lines in San Diego!


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

OX, Never got a chance to fish with you, but I've fished with those who have. I have heard nothing but great things about you. Fair Winds, following seas!! 


Chaps...nice post. makes this forum great.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow,
Just saw this thread thanks a lot for all the kind words everyone! It really means a lot to us. We made it safely to Arizona and in about two weeks I check in onboard the Uss Boxer. Hopefully I can retire from the Navy as planned and be back to my home and family( all of you) in Florida. 
Ill bw checking the forum ocasionally and onceni learn to catch the fish on this coast ill post some reports!

Thanks again everyone and even though im on the other coast if any of you need anything you know how to get ahold of me.
Thanks
Oscar and Kelly


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oscar, we are all looking forward to hearing some reports from you out that way. Even more, we are looking forward to your return. I hope Im still here when you get back.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Gonna be funny if your first report is of sailfish, tuna and mahi.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you guys made it out there safely. Will be looking forward to your first post as well! O*D*W


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Take it easy buddy


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Wanna hear a Great White shark story:whistling:


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

He helped me get into kayaking as well. He is also an ABH what more could you ask for. Good luck to you and your wife in all that you do.


----------



## evo775 (May 19, 2012)

He was the best.. School me on fishing lol


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome to the west coast.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I met Oscar when I went with a buddy to buy some things from him. I regret never getting to fish with him but I would have to say that he is one of the big influences on me starting to yak fish(life changing). Him and his wife, like many have said before, are great people. Small Navy Ox, Might see you in the future but if not I am definately going to link up with you when we both make it back down this way. I leave in Apr for the East coast but I will be making trips down here to the gulf to fish hopefully annually(if not more often) and when I retire in a few years who knows where it will take me(somewhere close to here probably). Great to meet you and I can truely say that by meeting you it has changed my life:notworthy:.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Oscar is a great guy that has showed me a few things about fishing too. Take care of yourself buddy and i look forward to more fishing when you get back.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck out there Oscar and Kelly.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone! 

Cant wait to get back!

This was the catch of the day in Arizona..


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Gonna cook it up tonight lol? Hey, it's bigger than any FW trout I've ever caught.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I figured I would throw up this pic from last Oct. We killed them that day still one of my better days on the water. If you ever get a chance make a trip to VA for some flounder.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha double limit Nathan I remmber that day you used the trident that day or the pelican?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I used the trident my kayak was still in storage in NM. I should have bought that trident. lol


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and advice over the past couple years, you will be missed by this Air Force guy! Take Care, -Jonathan


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey everyone just wanted to give an update. ..

I checked onboard the USS BOXER I got a Good crew working for me they are young but hard workers and willing to learn. I have not brought my kayak out here yet been busy with school and adjusting to the ship and living the city life. Once I figure out a way to store my kayak without spending a fortune ill bring it out here. 

Im stationed here for at least 5 years 
I miss florida and my forum friends a lot cant wait to be back in the future.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

oscar - you must be at 32nd street...I was at North Island many years ago. Good luck to you and watch those rotors! SoCal is the birthplace of yak fishing, you need to get on the water as soon as feasibel...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

* I really love that you are getting settled . Your old buddies will be here when you get back enjoy Cali while your there but know this is home. come back in5 years and pick up where you left off. No ****. :blink::thumbsup:


*


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep im in 32 st 

Thanks Turtle hope i made the right choice by staying in


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

your not missing too much this time of year here in SoCal. rock fish closes for January and February. February we might start seeing some white sea bass, march on we will see more and more getting closer to spring/summer. 
right now it's lobster (until march), night time barred sand bass and halibuts. 
get your yak out here, theres still fish to be caught.
surf fishing can be fun! you can catch perch year round. good eat'n little bugger's too, need some surf fishing tips let me know or try http://www.scsurffishing.com/forums/


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah Ox is good guy, he was always posting good stuff on PFF. He will be back after a few months in Calif. LOL


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks roadx a friend of mine is getfing a house with a 2 car garage and said ucan store my yak there. He doesnt move till mid Jan though.

Grey Ghost ,
I wish it was that easy but my orders on this ship are for 5 years .


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Wish you could come back sooner, but thanks for your service Ox.

Greg


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish you could have been stationed here Virginia. I'm fishing with a retired navy guy at least once a week and we have been killing the rockfish. I found some stretch 6's and the love them. Maybe next fall/winter you can make a trip over here. I'm sure we can find an extra yak.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Nathan 
I still remember those couple
Trips we did ,we killed the fish haha


----------

